# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Meeting in Perth - 1 November 2011

## gavin

There is a meeting being held in Perth this coming Tuesday to which all interested beekeepers are invited. On the agenda is the formation of a new association for beekeepers to cover south Perthshire, complementing the one that covers Highland Perthshire (the Fortingall Beekeepers Association).  

St John's Episcopal Church Hall
32 - 36 Princes Street
PERTH
PH2 8LJ

7:30pm - Tuesday 1 November

----------


## gavin

Just a brief, unofficial report .... the meeting went very well.  We even picked up a forum reader (Hi Andy!).  There is a good mix of people willing to be part of the new association and three volunteers (Charles, Linda and John) agreed to take on the role of being temporary office bearers until a membership list can be put together, a Constitution adopted and an AGM held in the New Year.  For the time being we will be the Perth and District Beekeepers' Association.  The apostrophe is yet to be ratified.

At the same venue on 6th December Margaret Thomas will talk on Suburban Beekeeping, and on 10th January some corpulent loud-mouth from Errol will hold forth on Spring Management (with an eye to the many beekeepers in the room about to enter their second year).

G.

----------


## Jon

I wouldn't dally about ratifying the apostrophe unless you anticipate capping the membership at one in which case it should move forward. Or maybe you are thinking of following the bbka line - leaving it out altogether.
20,000+ members, no apostrophe and an emasculated forum - a national disgrace.

----------


## Adam

> and an emasculated forum - a national disgrace.


Too true.

----------

